# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Estoy interesado en comprar MAQUINA PELADORA DE AJO

## Jorge De la Cruz

Hola compañeros, estoy en la búsqueda de una maquina peladora de ajo , talvez puedan darme a conocer algunas ofertas.
saludosTemas similares: Artículo: Presidente Kuczynski: estoy comprometido con productos alternativos Fondo de inversión interesado en comprar o hacer "Joint Venture" con empresa productora de palta Hass en el Perú Busco interesado en Cultivo de Tulipanes Documental: Comprar, tirar, comprar Estoy buscando bomba sanitaria

----------

